# 7.2 RELEASE to 7.x stable



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have installed 7.2 release from DVD
as a guest on VirtualBox, Vista is the host.
I have ran CVSUP to grab the 7-stable branch
but I keep getting 7.2-stable.

Then I cant get the ports to install anything
using sysinstall, says server cant find any 7.2 stable ports.

I am missing something ?

Here is my cvsup file

```
*default host=cvsup4.us.Freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
*default delete use-rel-suffix
src-all tag=RELENG_7
ports-all tag=.
docs-all tag=.
```


----------



## mickey (Oct 20, 2009)

CLUBTURBO said:
			
		

> I have ran CVSUP to grab the 7-stable branch
> but I keep getting 7.2-stable.


As there is no 7.3 Release yet, the RELENG_7 tag refers to 7.2-STABLE, which is what you get.



> Then I cant get the ports to install anything
> using sysinstall, says server cant find any 7.2 stable ports.



According to your supfile, you should have an up to date ports tree, if you ran that through cvsup.
Why use sysinstall? Go to /usr/ports, and install what you like from there.
Or did you actually mean to use packages rather than ports?


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 20, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> As there is no 7.3 Release yet, the RELENG_7 tag refers to 7.2-STABLE, which is what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No matter what I do, I get the error message
that the freebsd server cant find 7.2-stable.
I guess I will have to back-date my CVSUP file
to grab the 7-stable code
Didn't know 7.3 is on its way.
I do this everytime. darn pre release code
gets me everytime.
Thanks


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 20, 2009)

My bad, 7.3 is not on the freebsd servers YET
http://www.freebsd.org/statistic/release_usage/2009/2009-10-19
I dont get the 7.2 stable tag.

7 stable SHOULD be closer to 8.0 release then 7.X.
Freebsd coders are working over time again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

As Mickey said, using the RELENG_7 tag will get you 7-STABLE (which is now 7.2-STABLE). If you rebuilt your operating system, you should see that in [cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]. Your CVSup must have pulled in the ports tree (which is independent of the OS version for the most part), so you must have a full ports tree in /usr/ports. Check The Handbook on how to install 3rd party software.


----------

